# a very nice,and tasty surprise



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

well awhile back a member here asked me for my mailing info

so i gave it too him with the one condition of i had to stay quiet about or conversation

the other day i came home a package in my mail box

i seen whom it was from and very excitedly grabbed a stone blade and cut it open (i always have these laying around for such tasks,even the wife will use them to open packages lol)

well once i got this package open i was very pleasantly surprised as to its contents

there were to very nice pieces of antlers in there(not sure what kind),that are going to make some very sweet handles for a couple of stone blades

now if that werent enough,there were two sticks of sausage in there too.

one jalepeno and one cajun flavor

i gotta say it is some very very good sausage too

the wife had just made a batch of chicken gumbo for supper,soi figured we would try the cajun first

gotta say it went quit well with the gumbo

my wife,my eldest son and my self all agreed

it is some of if not the best sausage we have ever eaten

later tonight i plan on cutting into that stick of jalepeno sausage

so i must give a very big thank you to our very own king of sausage Rodney

you sir really know how to make some damn fine smoked sausage

and are a man of your word,not to mention generous

ok so now i must put up a teaser pic for ya guys too :wink: lol









thanks again Rodney

i will find a way to repay your kindness


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Rodney is a good guy who makes the best sausage I've ever had. Way to go Rodney.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Now that looks like a great package!!!!!


----------



## beavertrapper (Dec 31, 2012)

looks good and i can almost smell it...............mmmm,yes it smells good i think..

good for you sgb...enjoy


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Your one lucky guy to get a care package like that. Enjoy the sausage and we are waiting to see the pics of the handles with blades attached.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Hey folks--- don't forget to give our BigD a pat on the back for his almost patented package'in system--- it beats out walmarts assembly line systems by miles.

The sausage kings meat products come to you individually wrapped (unless he's had a couple to many beers.lol) in an easy to open bag. Also notice the easy to read large magic marker letters that have the unique Dallas Texas flair that makes one think of sausage king meats. But wait--- theres more. Sausage king meats come in "see" through bags!!!!--- that's right--- see through bags!!!! Now, folks that have made it past the 10th grade can send sausage king sausage to their ******* cousins who cant read. Relatives can just open the refrigerator, and at one quick glance say--- "Mmmmm, I'm gonna get me some of that"--- and not even have to put down their beer.

Sausage king meats have thought of everything--- whats in your fridge?

Gotta tell ya Rod--- you do make some fine sausage. :thumbsup:

awprint:


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

A television food critique could not have better stated the Sausage King's smokie's than catcapper just did. It ranks right there in the top 1 of sausage and jerky I've had and in 61 years of eating that's been a lot.

Way to go Rodney!!!


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Wow you guys really know how to lay it on!! Thanks everyone for your kind words. Hey Cat do you think you can do some promotional advertising for predator calls? LOL


----------



## jswift (Dec 24, 2012)

Looks delicious---yum yum


----------



## LeadHead (Feb 11, 2012)

Recipes, recipes! I know, those are usually top secret, but you wouldn't want me to have to survive on :spam:, would you? :wink:


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Half an onion, 2 habanero peppers diced up together sauted in olive oil 2 medium potatoes diced in to 3/8 inch squares add to peppers and onion till starting to brown add 1 can of spam cut into 3/8 cubes and brown roll up in heated tortilla and enjoy!! :smile: you can add additional peppers if you want :hot:


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

hey whats wrong with SPAM?

its gotta be good, after all its made right here in minnesnowta

and besides that the entire state of hawaii cant be wrong


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

I like it not so much back when I didn't have a choice though!!


----------



## LeadHead (Feb 11, 2012)

Um, THAT doesn't look like a sausage recipe!


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

Can't beat that!


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

yup, i ate alot of it when i was a kid

my mom was a single parent

she worked multiple jobs so we could survive

didnt always have the things we "wanted"

but she always made sure we had what we "needed"

and sometimes it was SPAM,because we needed to eat

now as an adult i wont touch the stuff


----------

